# Happy New Year



## Mari (Dec 31, 2013)

I do not have plans for this evening, partly by choice, partly by circumstance, and partly because nobody loves me :cry1: okay the part about nobody loves me is not entirely true but I am just looking for a bit of sympathy. I am happy to host an online party here for anyone who would like to attend even if you have already welcomed in the new year. 

Chaperone: Fluffy the cat
Plenty of food for vegetarians and vegans although I would politely request that meat eaters abstain for this one event.
Variety of non-alcoholic beverages although I would not object if you BYOB
Smokers are welcome to step out on the deck if you want to freeze your bunnies.
Please take any/all required medication before attending.

No need to RSVP - just drop in whenever you like.


----------



## adaptive1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope there is no dress code MARI, I am wearing fuzzy Old Navy pants and a big non matching cardigan.

Happy New Year to everyone too.  I think there is too much pressure to have this amazing new years eve and I have always found the night a little bit of a let down for that reason. I was feeling a bit sorry for myself too but I am the one that chose to do nothing and I have to say, I am actually not minding it at all. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous 2014!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years to everyone ok in my pj already going to be


----------



## Mari (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for being offline when I am supposed to be hosting. I did have an important phone call to take and I did receive some information on why January 1st is considered the first day of the year, unfortunately I have already forgotten the details so you will have to search for yourself if you really want to know. It is just another day but I am trying to be positive and hopeful. Come as you are sounds great. As usual I am wearing blue jeans and a T-shirt but I do have on some nice warm, fuzzy slippers. Some sandwiches and hot chocolate would be nice if anyone is up making some


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 31, 2013)

I am here!  I am hopeful and excited about a new year and usually I just don't care. LOL. 2013 was awful. I want it to be GONE!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2013)

back out of bed can't breath sick with this dam cold flu whatever it is  so sitting up is easier for me  just another night don't even have a tv or care to watch it come in


----------



## Mari (Jan 1, 2014)

It is officially 2014 in my time zone so I am going to try for some sleep. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2014)

Wishing you better times in 2014.  May the lessons learned and the knowledge gained in the previous year contribute to improvements in the New Year.


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Dangit dangit I'm bummed that I missed your pahtay Mari! Thanks for throwing one anyway you gorgeous host.... I am going to now consider myself a wild gatecrasher still partying on three days later, and you just can't figure out what hint will get me to leave. And I'm about to sing another terrible karaoke song.  D:
Next year I'll be sure to check sooner if you or someone throws another one...  I think you've done beautifully, you should really make it a tradition....

(..But after this, you may be re-thinking the karaoke machine for next year.... ? I hope not though)

Hmm, my interest is piqued too about the day chosen as New Years... Now that I think of it, it's strange that it would not be a day of solstice/equinox....

Wish positive things for everyone in 2014 and thanking you all for being around in the past year, I truly enjoy knowing you all!    
:cosmo: :cheers:  *blows party tooter*


----------



## making_art (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New year, Marie and all!  :happynewyear::snowballs::snow:  And to those in the snow....may as well enjoy it...


Was there a futuristic sci-fi movie about 2014?


----------



## HBas (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank You Mari and :happynewyear:to you too!

Happy New Year to all the other amazing people on Psychlinks, May you all have a very blessed and healing year!

Hugs all around!


----------



## Mari (Jan 6, 2014)

I am not sure about movies for 2014 but I think this is interesting.

Visit to the World's Fair of 2014


----------

